# Gamescon Bilder von MajorGuns



## majorguns (25. August 2009)

bilder gelöscht


----------



## majorguns (25. August 2009)

bilder gelöscht


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

ui nette bilder gefallen mir


----------



## majorguns (31. August 2009)

Danke für´s Lob


----------



## Toxic14 (25. September 2009)

Ja die Bilder sind 90% Made by mir^^
Da fehlt noch ein Verweis auf micht und eine Danke!
Nächste mal nehmen wir meine Kamera wegen der besseren Foto-Qualität!
Ich geh mal daavon aus das du nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei bist, wenn wir 20 EA-Shirts fangen


----------



## majorguns (25. September 2009)

Ja klar schließlich brauch ich dann wohl wieder neue Arbeits Shirts 
Die sind echt sau gut fürs Arbeiten geeignet, nicht zu groß, nicht zu klein und recht dünner Stoff, schön luftig


----------



## Toxic14 (26. September 2009)

Ja hast du ja schon auf der Gamescom gesagt^^
Vieleicht werfen die ja nächstes Jahr EA-Arbeitslos Shirts 
Und wir schlagen uns wieder mit den Geilen Schwertern


----------



## hzdriver (24. Oktober 2009)

thx für die schönen Pic`s


----------



## majorguns (25. Oktober 2009)

Jo, kein Problem


----------



## mr_sleeve (25. Oktober 2009)

was für ne billige asus graka


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

allso diese asus boards eignen sich sehr gut für armaflex isolierung...
da die kondensatoren so günstig da stehen...

annsonsten sehr schöne bilder.


----------

